
The dumbest attack on the Netflix "free ride" you have ever read - zacharypinter
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/the-dumbest-attack-on-the-netflix-free-ride-you-have-ever-read.ars
======
Hates_
Seems the Mercury News piece has now been taken down, although the comments
remain.

<http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_18730079>

~~~
shaggyfrog
I'm not surprised. They should be embarrassed.

I pay for my Internet bandwidth. Netflix pays for theirs. So the ISPs need a
surcharge for what again? What a bunch of parasites.

This shakedown attempt is so transparent it makes SOPA look like the Magna
Carta.

~~~
sirclueless
"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."

Just sounds to me like some incompetent writer tried to wrangle yet another
op-ed out of the Comcast vs. Level 3 lawsuit.
[http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2010-12-01-comcast01_ST_N....](http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2010-12-01-comcast01_ST_N.htm)

